# Propeptides Blow Out Sale



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Starting April 1st

10 bucks a vial on everything


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Reps :thumbup1:


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Starting April 1st
> 
> 10 bucks a vial on everything


Always get emails from them about blowout sales..


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

You sir are a diamond!


----------



## MaxMuscle (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in...


----------



## Kitsa (Mar 21, 2012)

Could someone PM me with the site I've wanted to try a selection to find out which works best for my body.


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I'll have some of that!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Kitsa said:


> Could someone PM me with the site I've wanted to try a selection to find out which works best for my body.


They can be mentioned here

http://www.propeptides.net/


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Great heads up! What products would you recommend if you've used them before?


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

does anyone else think its a bit dodgy? stuff that should be 50-150$ costing only $10? something funny going on...


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Dr Manhattan said:


> Great heads up! What products would you recommend if you've used them before?


I've used their GHRP-2 and CJC-1295

I've not used anyone else so cannot compare.

Be careful with their labelling though. It's confusing.

They advertise CJC-1293 (Mod-GRF) YOU DO NOT want this one

You want CJC-1295..This one

http://www.propeptides.net/cjc-1295-2mg


----------



## Barman (Feb 29, 2012)

Are peps as good as people say and think> just wanting to know guys thanks.


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

I really know nothing about them, Tass what they all about? What they do? how you take them?


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

ghrp, mod grf. igf here i come


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You inject them in your testicles and it makes your willy grow bigger :cool2:


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

has any bought peps from them when they arnt having a blowout? Be interested to see if theres a difference. I know you dont get the water with it but it still seems too good to be true.


----------



## Dr Manhattan (Jan 8, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> I've used their GHRP-2 and CJC-1295
> 
> I've not used anyone else so cannot compare.
> 
> ...


Cheers dude! Have some reps


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Nothing wrong with those guys. Have had g2-g6, cjc, all good...


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Anyone thought that this might be an April fools joke (in advance!)?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Garbs said:


> Anyone thought that this might be an April fools joke (in advance!)?


From who?


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

this include mt2?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Has anyone used these whole they have there sales on? Also can anyone compare them to southern research companies, can something so cheap be legit or is it a easy way of making money for crap


----------



## Garbs (Jan 23, 2006)

Sounds good then!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

andymc88 said:


> Has anyone used these whole they have there sales on? Also can anyone compare them to southern research companies, can something so cheap be legit or is it a easy way of making money for crap


SRC are only slightly more expensive when bought as a bulk buy and converted to £'s

If you went for the bulk orders the GHRP-2 works out about £12.50 per vial, the MOD GRF(12-9) £19.00 each, so not a million miles away


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Yeah I worked the prices but just wondered has anyone used both and compared them esp when there on sale


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

cool, good man....it would be awesome if i knew what any of it did


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Paul's sticky


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

does everything mean `everything`? lol ie the igf?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

also can anyone say if this is us made or chinese?


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Like a Boss said:


> does everything mean `everything`? lol ie the igf?


Think the igf1 was reduced a lot but not $10 last time.



Like a Boss said:


> also can anyone say if this is us made or chinese?


Canadian mate


----------



## Outtapped (Dec 10, 2012)

dusher said:


> Think the igf1 was reduced a lot but not $10 last time.
> 
> Canadian mate


So not $10 for everything. Ive been misold


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

WhySoSerious said:


> So not $10 for everything. Ive been misold


I remember last blow out and I was sure they didnt have igf at $10. Surely they would be making a loss at this price?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

It is everything !!!!

Just found a copy of the email in my deleted folder

$10/Vial - Spring Blow Out Event!

Happy April Fools Day!

*
PEPTIDE SUPER BLOW-OUT ON EVERYTHING IN STORE FOR ONE WEEK!*

All Peptides are BLOWING OUT!

Stock up while quantities last!

Tell your friends and combine orders for even more saving!

Let's welcome Spring! Stock up now for Summer!

Spread the word! Tell your friends! Join the facebook group BELOW!

Emails to follow... Stay tuned to your inbox!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It is everything !!!!
> 
> Just found a copy of the email in my deleted folder
> 
> ...


Eh???

So is this legit or not bud


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> It is everything !!!!
> 
> Just found a copy of the email in my deleted folder
> 
> ...


so is it an april fools or not? lol im confused


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Why the **** would they send an email saying 10 bucks for everything and tell you it's a joke at the same time

FFS people. Comeon now !


----------



## damerush (Sep 17, 2011)

Postage only $12.95 to the UK?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Too cheap to be true?


----------



## olliel (Jun 16, 2011)

just looked at there facebook account and it is for real sounds good bit mt2 and ghrp2 for me then


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Still not sure if these are any good or not having used them for a few months now..


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Months! What is the 'noticeable' time for these meds?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I bought a load at last sale $10 each and defo are working. Been taking for 6 weeks now. I came off cycle 4 weeks ago and not lost a pound, in fact bf around stomach looks better.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I still don't see this blow out deal, or a suggestion of it on the website.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> I still don't see this blow out deal, or a suggestion of it on the website.


It starts on Sunday


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Yeh I know, I just thought there'd be a banner for it or summat. Impatient, me.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Yeh I know, I just thought there'd be a banner for it or summat. Impatient, me.


Nah they don't do that for some reason. Once you have ordered from them you will get emails about upcoming sales though


----------



## bjornson (Feb 10, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> You inject them in your testicles and it makes your willy grow bigger :cool2:


i laughed so hard my sides hurt now .... that reminds me i left the fridge door open


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Do I have to have been a previous paying customer before I see this sale? Coz I still can't see anything at $10 or £10.. 1295 is well over twice that, for example.

Cheers


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> Do I have to have been a previous paying customer before I see this sale? Coz I still can't see anything at $10 or £10.. 1295 is well over twice that, for example.
> 
> Cheers


Because it isn't the sale yet it starts tomorrow.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I thought it was April now.. !


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Can you get on the site just now I can't access it?


----------



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

How do you take these products? Injectable?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

As far as I know, yeh. I think they can be subQ jabs though, afaik.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Ironclad said:
 

> Do I have to have been a previous paying customer before I see this sale? Coz I still can't see anything at $10 or £10.. 1295 is well over twice that, for example.
> 
> Cheers


Are you worried that they will run out or something ? :lol:

Only 3 hours 36 mins dude


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

...eek.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Just checked and can't see any discounts yet.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Just checked and can't see any discounts yet.


Forgot about time difference. It's 7.20pm in Ontario Canada, so a bit longer to wait...Doh


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Forgot about time difference. It's 7.20pm in Ontario Canada, so a bit longer to wait...Doh


Ha nice one mate you saved me bothering staying up and refreshing the page,I will just order in the morning,was going to get it out the way while I was up.


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Ironclad said:


> I thought it was April now.. !


They are 5 hours behind us, so expect it to be up at 2PM UK time.


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

do they generally run out of stuff? is it short dated or something? hopefully my student loan will come in for monday :/


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

ohhh yess student loan is already in #getinooosshh

ps. how long would it normally take to deliver, and im assuming this stuff is better than the chinese stuff? and same quality as src?


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Like a Boss said:


> ohhh yess student loan is already in #getinooosshh
> 
> ps. how long would it normally take to deliver, and im assuming this stuff is better than the chinese stuff? and same quality as src?


Takes my standard orders from Canada (not from this place though) around 5 + days


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Took 10 days last time for me


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Nothing I click on is $10...


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

Canada is 5 hours behind the UK guys, i'm guessing this place works normal business hours so I would say expect the price changes tomorrow 2pm UK time.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

big_jim_87 said:


> Nothing I click on is $10...


Not April 1st yet in Canada


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

10 Bucks Boom !


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

Sale prices up, but not everything is $10, eg MT2 is $15

If its your first order, remember to add the discount code 'NEWCUSTY' to get a further 10% off :thumb:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Just ordered :rockon:

Also, i'm pretty sure i ordered from there before, and "NEWCUSTY" still gave me 10% off. Worth trying.


----------



## DanDeats (Oct 30, 2010)

Very new to pro peptides and have never injected before (noob!)

What's the best anti-ageing / feel god peptide (s) and how do I get them into my body?! I've been reading you can use an insulin pin - anyone know where I can purchase this too?

Thanks!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Read the Stickies.


----------



## shrugss (Nov 7, 2011)

Still pretty dear mt2 and mod grf


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

shrugss said:


> Still pretty dear mt2 and mod grf


?

http://www.propeptides.net/melanotan-ii-spring-blow-out

http://www.propeptides.net/cjc1295-spring-blow-out


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Just ordered,well happy,absolute bargain for,what i understand,are high quality products.

Bump to people to remind about the NEWCUSTY code for extra 10% off.


----------



## N-Moo (Jun 11, 2011)

there's a 10% new customer discount code too....

'Newcusty' at checkout.

Whoop!

Edit: Doh - beaten.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

30ml bac water + 50 mg MT2 for £60


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

I ordered GHPR-6 CJC-1295 and MT2 earlier no probs.


----------



## sbr (Sep 9, 2009)

dusher said:


> Just read this:
> 
> NOTE: If you attempt to use a MasterCard/Visa through checkout and encounter an error at the last page this is a known error. Please call 1-877-512-8940 or email us directly to finalize your order. The error is dependent on your credit card issuer. Some work while others need manual processing.
> 
> Means I have to wait till tomorrow. When does the blow out stop? I was going to get a big order aswell Ill be p!ssed off if they have ran out


you should have 1 week from today going by their email

$10/Vial - Spring Blow Out Event!

Happy April Fools Day!

PEPTIDE SUPER BLOW-OUT ON EVERYTHING IN STORE FOR ONE WEEK!

All Peptides are BLOWING OUT!

Stock up while quantities last!

Tell your friends and combine orders for even more saving!

Let's welcome Spring! Stock up now for Summer!


----------



## shrugss (Nov 7, 2011)

Looking you would need 40mg of both ghrp2 and cjc1295 wo dac, can get hgh cheaper


----------



## shrugss (Nov 7, 2011)

Thats for 6 months


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

you must get cheap hgh


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

shrugss said:


> Looking you would need 40mg of both ghrp2 and cjc1295 wo dac, can get hgh cheaper


buy it then.

but if $280 (£175) worth of hgh is gonna last you 6 months then somethings wrong

edit: for anyone wondering where i got that figure from its the cost of 40mg of each.


----------



## shrugss (Nov 7, 2011)

My bad calculations well out


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I can now. The list of meds down the left hand side, most have "blow out sale", it's not overly obvious tbf.

Of course, the question is, what to get.. haha. I'd like to stock up on a few of these things, for the very near future, but I don't know much about the different peptides to make an informed choice. Ipemorelin, I read, is about the best out there & is notoriously expensive, so maybe it's worth grabbing this while it is the same price?

I hate to sound like a fvcking amateur playing with something I don't know enuff about, and I guess this sale will reappear one day again (when i'm better informed), but i'd like to see what you think. :blush:


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Mate, I wouldn't buy just for the sake of buying cheap. These sales come around quite regularly.

Do some research. You may find you might not bother with them.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Tassotti said:


> Mate, I wouldn't buy just for the sake of buying cheap. These sales come around quite regularly.
> 
> Do some research. You may find you might not bother with them.


I agree,apparently the sale is a regular thing,I can see why you might want to take advantage but is there much point just buying for the sake of it?

Just research for the next while,decide on the peptides which match your goals and wait for the next sale!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fair enuff


----------



## R1cky (Oct 23, 2008)

any good word for their melatonin 2?


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

gonna give this a go. im due to start peps soon anyway. soo ordered

CJC1295 BLOW OUT

GHRP-2 BLOW OUT

MELANOTAN II BLOW OUT

fingers crossed. need to read up on how to take the melanotan though..


----------



## lukyrik (Apr 21, 2008)

And if it's your 1st order with em use the code NEWCUSTY at the checkout and you get an extra 10% off your order.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

lukyrik said:


> And if it's your 1st order with em use the code NEWCUSTY at the checkout and you get an extra 10% off your order.


great your an hour late  lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

herc said:


> great your an hour late  lol


Mate just email them and say you forgot to enter the code,you are spending a couple of hundred £ they will prob give you the discount,you don't ask you don't get!Nothing to lose.


----------



## I-thai (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi there folks i placed my order with them today and used the new customer code saving a few extra result


----------



## I-thai (Jan 28, 2012)

# quid


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I got in there Sunday, 30x cjc 1295, 80x ghrp 2, a few pt141 and a load of bac! Gotta stock up while it's going cheaps lads


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Can somone confirm that these peptides are classed for research use so can be linked too and sold as opposed to AAS which are illegal to sell ? Anyone tried the IGF-1 ?


----------



## dt36 (Jun 3, 2005)

R1cky said:


> any good word for their melatonin 2?


Their stuff works really well, but at a ridiculous rate.

My missus is type 1 skin, always goes red and does not tan well when on holidays. I would say I'm type 2 and pick up a tan fairly easy. last October we went to Turkey for a week, so decided to run a bottle between us at half the recommended dose for ten days prior to our holiday. The last jab was on the morning of our flight.

My missus did not have any reddness at all, with the temperature constantly in the high 20s. She picked up a nice tan which stayed with her for many weeks after. I on the other hand went a ridiculous dark colour, really fast within three days of being in the sun. By the end of my holiday, you would swear that I had been away for a month. I am onlty glad I did not take it with me, or use the full recommended dose, as it would have been way over the top.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Anyone had their peptides bought in the sale delivered yet?I trust them I'm just getting impatient!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Anyone had their peptides bought in the sale delivered yet?I trust them I'm just getting impatient!


I received mine within 11 days when they had there last sale mate...


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

just ordered, filled mi boots! lol


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Big Ste said:


> I received mine within 11 days when they had there last sale mate...


Nice one mate,hopefully get them next week at some point.Did you order any this time or still have plenty from last sale?I'm looking forward to getting started.


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

recieved mine and started the ghrp2/mod grf and melanotan..

did anyone else receive a lil present in their order? i got a wee mini aftershave btl called true jerk lol...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

herc said:


> recieved mine and started the ghrp2/mod grf and melanotan..
> 
> did anyone else receive a lil present in their order? i got a wee mini aftershave btl called true jerk lol...


I was about to ask if anyone had received theres yet. Still waiting on mine, hopefully it turns up pretty soon. Did yours come today?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

engllishboy said:


> I was about to ask if anyone had received theres yet. Still waiting on mine, hopefully it turns up pretty soon. Did yours come today?


I am waiting on mine impatiently,every time I hear a car I think 'This must be my delivery',hopefully get it tomorrow as using ghrp2&ModGRF for injury I want to get started ASAP.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

herc said:


> recieved mine and started the ghrp2/mod grf and melanotan..
> 
> did anyone else receive a lil present in their order? i got a wee mini aftershave btl called true jerk lol...


Me too! BUT......I had a slip through the door with a note saying I owe £11.17 customs/royal mail charge! B*stards!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Me too! BUT......I had a slip through the door with a note saying I owe £11.17 customs/royal mail charge! B*stards!


Just received the exact same thing mate,raging haha!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

herc said:


> recieved mine and started the ghrp2/mod grf and melanotan..
> 
> did anyone else receive a lil present in their order? i got a wee mini aftershave btl called true jerk lol...


It's not aftershave. It's pheremones. You will be beating them off with a stick Herc


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> It's not aftershave. It's pheremones. You will be beating them off with a stick Herc


Just spayed myself with a load! Waiting for the mrs to get back! See if it works!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Just received the exact same thing mate,raging haha!


P1ss take isn't it


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Is there a coupon code as I dont see them as 10 bucks each, 10 bucks off but not 10 bucks


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Is there a coupon code as I dont see them as 10 bucks each, 10 bucks off but not 10 bucks


Was a one week sale mate, finished now unfortunately:thumbdown:

I got a sh1t load! Actually Hackskii, I got a few vials of pt141 and have never used before have you? Any advice on dosage etc?? Please:thumb:


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> P1ss take isn't it


Worst thing is I'm on crutches so can't pick them up got to wait in them redelivering!Ha I like that 'Hacks your too late,I got loads!P.s. Any advice?'


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

gduncan said:


> Worst thing is I'm on crutches so can't pick them up got to wait in them redelivering!Ha I like that 'Hacks your too late,I got loads!P.s. Any advice?'


Haha did sound like i was taking the p1ss but I wasn't! I like Hacks, Good guy. The thing is mate, they won't redeliver as you have to pay the charge!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Dammit, I would have went hog wild with this one.

DAMMIT


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Haha did sound like i was taking the p1ss but I wasn't! I like Hacks, Good guy. The thing is mate, they won't redeliver as you have to pay the charge!


Yeh sorry I meant I paid online rather than just went to the office to pay and collect.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Dammit, I would have went hog wild with this one.
> 
> DAMMIT


Don't worry mate, they have about 4 of these sales a year. I will PM you when the next one is one, but only if you answer my question above! :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hotdog147 said:


> Don't worry mate, they have about 4 of these sales a year. I will PM you when the next one is one, but only if you answer my question above! :lol:


I would have bought so much stuff I would be set forever...lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> I would have bought so much stuff I would be set forever...lol


Lol....your trying to get back at me now hacks!!! Avoiding my question!


----------



## The Big Dog (Jul 13, 2009)

They are 100% good to go. They have holiday sales through out the year like this. Top service and never had a issue


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hotdog147 said:


> Lol....your trying to get back at me now hacks!!! Avoiding my question!


Sorry, forgot the question.

What is the question?

The PT-141?

Never used it but the melanotan II, gave me 12 hours of wood when I accidentally shot twice the amount.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Sorry, forgot the question.
> 
> What is the question?
> 
> ...


Lol! I don't get that from mt2 at all!

I'll start researching the pt141 dosage!


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

So did the Mrs get wet then hotdog over the spray **** lolol...

O shot 0.10 iu of melanotan last night and fuk me I wondered why I had mad wood this morning..


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

herc said:


> So did the Mrs get wet then hotdog over the spray **** lolol...
> 
> O shot 0.10 iu of melanotan last night and fuk me I wondered why I had mad wood this morning..


You know what is weird, my mrs has a very stressful and busy job(barrister)and when she has loads of work on I don't get a sniff of fanny but tonight... Got some! And she had loads of work to do! Coincidence? Probably! Lol


----------



## 19072 (Aug 11, 2010)

hahaha brilliant. will be taking my wee btl out with me next time im out in the town hahaha


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

herc said:


> hahaha brilliant. will be taking my wee btl out with me next time im out in the town hahaha


For best results spray on your c*ck!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Hotdog147 said:


> For best results spray on your c*ck!


Surely by the time they come to smelling it, you'll be well on your way to getting your dick wet anyway lol


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Surely by the time they come to smelling it, you'll be well on your way to getting your dick wet anyway lol


Not if she's sleeping! :whistling:


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Just picked all mine up from the sorting office, and i have a free True Opener pheromone. I'll give that a whirl at work tomorrow night :lol:


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

mine came today, with an extra £20 quid vat...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Has anyone else not recieved their peptides yet? I ordered on the 6th april and i still haven't got them....


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

Waited 2 weeks for mine to be shipped, they ran out of certain stuff due to the blowout sale, if u access ur account on their site it should say the status of your order mate, mine took 5 working days to get here.

Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


----------



## OCRAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> Waited 2 weeks for mine to be shipped, they ran out of certain stuff due to the blowout sale, if u access ur account on their site it should say the status of your order mate, mine took 5 working days to get here.
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9800 using Tapatalk


mine has changed status since a 10days, more or less.

they do not even answer when I ask for a tracking


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

OCRAM said:


> mine has changed status since a 10days, more or less.
> 
> they do not even answer when I ask for a tracking


no tracking with international orders, they just tell u when dispatched.


----------



## OCRAM (Apr 10, 2012)

Jim78 said:


> no tracking with international orders, they just tell u when dispatched.


still nothing...


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I ordered some last Friday, buy one get one free.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

maybe customs have it? I got a customs charge when i got mine


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

hackskii said:


> I ordered some last Friday, buy one get one free.


Whaaa! Still on? Half price.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ironclad said:


> Whaaa! Still on? Half price.


Not with this company, another one but USA only.

I messed up and got 10 CJC-1295, then 10 free

I also got 4 GHRP-2 and then 4 free.

It was 300 bucks but then again it is 20 CJC, and 8 GHRP by 5mg so all in all its like 5 months worth.

I actually only wanted half that amount to do a tester, but hell, its all good, I got 6 30ml bottles of bac water, and loads of needles.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

If you've got too much, you can send them to me!!!


----------



## Jim78 (Aug 20, 2010)

OCRAM said:


> still nothing...


you have emailed them yeh? they sometimes reply on your account on the site...if not bombard them with mail, they answered mine though but can be a bit slow.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

latblaster said:


> If you've got too much, you can send them to me!!!


I only wanted 10, not 20, but hell, the wife now wants to do some, maybe she will feel better on it.


----------



## totalwar (Jan 19, 2011)

so its good to go i got somre a few week ago

but am thinking of going to southern research peptides next time but they are so much dearer

do you guys think i should stay with Propeptides???


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Is the offer still on as i see no mention of it on the website?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

RadMan23 said:


> Is the offer still on as i see no mention of it on the website?


No mate..It's finished

superhuman15 for 15% off at Southern Research


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Propeptide blow out sale back on monday. Most vials $10.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

placed an order... lets see what happens!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

OCRAM, did yours ever turn up mate ?


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

There sale has started today. obviously very cheap, so has anyone who recieved products from them during a sale feel the same effect from the peptides as they usually would?

And another thing, is there a chance ill have to pay a customes fee, as i see someone has mentioned that earlier in this thread?

thanks guys


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hope there ok coz ive ordered 20 vials.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

The MT2 i bought is awesome


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

They are gtg I am using ghrp2 and cjc1295 which I ordered last sale.I did have to pay a customs fee cannot remember exactly how much but wasn't much.


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

Is it just me or have they upped the price to $15 for the melanotan 2??


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

MT2 was $15 last time so same price really, I bought £60 worth and got charged £15quid customs, so you will get charged on top when it enters the UK


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

Malibu said:


> MT2 was $15 last time so same price really, I bought £60 worth and got charged £15quid customs, so you will get charged on top when it enters the UK


Thing is in work earlier is was $10 (£6.93 or something) per vial and thought i'll buy that when i get home...get home and its $15 (£9.65 or thereabouts)

Still cheaper than most so ill be stocking up.

Cheers for the heads up on the customs thing Malibu.


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

I think you was looking at the MT1 i think thats $10

there is also a 10% code for new customers, cant remember it but its easy to find


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

Malibu said:


> I think you was looking at the MT1 i think thats $10
> 
> there is also a 10% code for new customers, cant remember it but its easy to find


Yes found that (NEWCUSTY)

Thanks again buddy


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I've just ordered again!! I've asked them not to display value anywhere on/in the package to avoid customs charge! Whether it works is another matter!

Last time I ordered loads of G2 and CJC 1295, this time I've gone for G6 as I'm trying to bulk!

I think last time It took 5 days for delivery, but came with an £11 odd charge!


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

When these sales are on, there's obviously a sh1t-load of these parcels going through customs.

If you are unlucky, they will stop yours and add the tax.....Bastards !


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

gduncan said:


> They are gtg I am using ghrp2 and cjc1295 which I ordered last sale.I did have to pay a customs fee cannot remember exactly how much but wasn't much.


Thats good to know, cheers mate.


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

nice one for the heads up


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wanting to check. Propeptides sell 3 types of cjc and i know i dont want the one with the DAC.

I ordered the cjc 1293 (mod grf 1-29) and now im being told i should have bought the cjc 1295.

Can anyone advise?

I will be running it along side ghrp-2.


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

RadMan23 said:


> Just wanting to check. Propeptides sell 3 types of cjc and i know i dont want the one with the DAC.
> 
> I ordered the cjc 1293 (mod grf 1-29) and now im being told i should have bought the cjc 1295.
> 
> ...


Yep you want cjc1295 mate.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

You want the cjc1295 w/o dac as that's meant to be mod grf 1-29.. god knows why PP list CJC-1293 as MOD GRF

CJC-1293 has a half life of about 5 minutes

CJC-1295 w/o dac/Mod grf 1-29 has a half life of about 30 mins


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Just reading what dat has to say on cjc1295 w/o dac

You do not know what CJC-1295 no DAC means. Every time the term CJC is used it refers to the makers of the DAC (that is the non-peptide part, the drug, the Velcro which will create GH bleed). ConJuChem is the name of the company whose entire product line was this drug attachment.

To get that drug (DAC) attached you need to add an extra lysine to the end of Mod GRF (1-29) (the best analog of GHRH (Growth Hormone Releasing Hormone )

So removing the DAC from CJC-1295 would leave an unterminated peptide which would degrade easily. You never want that. What if they mean something else by this term CJC-1295 w/o DAC ? Who knows what they mean...his advice is to not touch it..and use a decent lab..

I do know that when I used there cjc1295 I put on some fat..


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Propeptides has got me really confused. They only list it as cjc 1295 and

Make no mention of w/o DAC.

I ordered the cjc 1293 because i was told i need the mod grf 1-29 which it has.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Yes it is confusing..I ordered the cjc1295..

Don't know if its just me..I havent used them for about 5 months and I still have to cut my nails every week.

They grow faster than my Mrs nails..


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got in touch with them and they were happy to change my order from cjc1293 to cjc1295 so thats a sigh of relief.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Goldigger said:


> Yes it is confusing..I ordered the cjc1295..
> 
> Don't know if its just me..I havent used them for about 5 months and I still have to cut my nails every week.
> 
> They grow faster than my Mrs nails..


How long did you run them for last time? Did you see any noticeable results?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

RadMan23 said:


> How long did you run them for last time? Did you see any noticeable results?


I did notice some pain relief in my lower back, but the oposite for my dodgy knee..i had some unbearable knee pain, which could be just joint pain from elevated GH levels.. didnt get any fat loss..more fat gain to be honest.

I did have some nice strength increases, but not sure if thats down to the peptides alone..I took Applied Nutricals LitUp that contains DAA so maybe thats responsible for my increased strength.

I ran them for about 8 months..and to be honest not fussed about them.

I did get the impression that the second batch were under dosed compared to the first batch which seemed to do nothing..


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

So im guessing my 10 weeks worth wont yield very much results wise.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Well i'm still waiting for my order from the last blowout sale on the 6th april, they're having to re-ship it to a different address, seems like it didn't even get thru customs. Not impressed with them at all and wont be using them again!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Well i'm still waiting for my order from the last blowout sale on the 6th april, they're having to re-ship it to a different address, seems like it didn't even get thru customs. Not impressed with them at all and wont be using them again!


That's a pity mate as I got mine within a week and rated the products highly.At that price I'd say give them another go!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

need2bodybuild said:


> Well i'm still waiting for my order from the last blowout sale on the 6th april, they're having to re-ship it to a different address, seems like it didn't even get thru customs. Not impressed with them at all and wont be using them again!


Must be gutting mate but you can't really blame them for customs being a bunch of cnuts! I got my order quick and ordered again last night, I hope it comes through


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Goldigger said:


> Just reading what dat has to say on cjc1295 w/o dac
> 
> You do not know what CJC-1295 no DAC means. Every time the term CJC is used it refers to the makers of the DAC (that is the non-peptide part, the drug, the Velcro which will create GH bleed). ConJuChem is the name of the company whose entire product line was this drug attachment.
> 
> ...


I thought you wanted the W/O dac because otherwise you get the GH bleed which I thought was not acceptable?

I think Dat is not for the GH bleed from what I read.

I will say this, I took the CJC-1295 w/o dac and GHRP-2 at double the saturation dose as the fridge went out and it would have gone bad, ate some pizza and got the ol jaw lock just like highish doses of GH.

I know GH goes to the liver to produce IGF-1 and that carbs blunt GH release.

On the weight gain, man, yesterday I was the heaviest I have ever been in my entire life at 227 pounds.

I generally hover around 219 to 220 max.

7 pounds in 10 days is nuts.

I stopped the peptides yesterday and today I was 2 pounds lighter, so I am guessing it is alot of water retention from the GH promoting peptides.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I thought you wanted the W/O dac because otherwise you get the GH bleed which I thought was not acceptable?
> 
> I think Dat is not for the GH bleed from what I read.
> 
> ...


Gh and Peps will both give water retention,i stopped a week ago nearly and have lost a load of water,gonna find out how much on thurs!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Tassotti said:


> Starting April 1st
> 
> 10 bucks a vial on everything


Look what you started with a spoof mate#lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Look what you started with a spoof mate#lol


No-one believed me at first !!!


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

RadMan23 said:


> Propeptides has got me really confused. They only list it as cjc 1295 and
> 
> Make no mention of w/o DAC.
> 
> I ordered the cjc 1293 because i was told i need the mod grf 1-29 which it has.


Yeah your right, they list the one you want as CJC 1295, you can ask then to swap and they will, will not show changed on the order but they will change it.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Gh and Peps will both give water retention,i stopped a week ago nearly and have lost a load of water,gonna find out how much on thurs!


I have more water retention on peptides than GH, its freaking nuts.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I have more water retention on peptides than GH, its freaking nuts.


x2(literaly)lol


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

I had sausage fingers...I kinda liked it as my hands looked massive at the time..


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

I grew an inch in height and gained an extra finger on each hand.

Really helped with my deadlift grip


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Tassotti said:


> I grew an inch in height and gained an extra finger on each hand.
> 
> Really helped with my deadlift grip


That's handy and good news, a side effect of bunk peps is that you grow a toe on each hand..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Goldigger said:


> That's handy and good news, a side effect of bunk peps is that you grow a toe on each hand..


and a nose in each ear


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

biglbs said:


> and a nose in each ear


Dam, now I know why I can smell what I'm thinking..


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I smelt that one coming!


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hendrix said:


> Yeah your right, they list the one you want as CJC 1295, you can ask then to swap and they will, will not show changed on the order but they will change it.


Yeah they were happy to change the order as it hadnt been shipped yet.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biglbs said:


> x2(literaly)lol


I stopped taking them as my fridge went out, and so for 2 days I have lost 3 pounds. :bounce:


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> I stopped taking them as my fridge went out, and so for 2 days I have lost 3 pounds. :bounce:


Where did it go hacksi?

I hope freezer ok,that would look bad on claim form

Peas

sausages

ice cream

pie

cjc1295(non dac)

fish pieces

ghrb-2

Gh

macaroni cheese

what ya think mate~


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

biglbs said:


> Where did it go hacksi?
> 
> I hope freezer ok,that would look bad on claim form
> 
> ...


Well, the peptides were in the freezer, they did get to around just below room temp, but I only bought them a couple of weeks ago, they said their peptides are pretty solid and can be stored room temp for 30 days.

Just not sure if freezing them, then thaw is a good thing.

Would suck spending $320.00 on 20 bottles of CJC and 8 bottles of GHRP-2 having such a good deal just went to a bad deal:lol:

Not to mention a very expensive fridge got delivered yesterday at $2950.00 with tax and extra insurance.

Bad ass fridge, but hell, now we are spending money I didnt want to spend.

I will let you know tonight, I am mixing up a batch of new bottles, and if my face gets hot after 7 minutes, I know it is still good.

Crazy, gained 3 reps on my bench since last week.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Feel for you hacks...never good when you have to spend a large sum of money that you hadn't accounted for..

Somehow me or my mrs turned our fridge freezer off before we went to bed last night! luckily i dont care about the peps in the fridge as they have been in there over a month reconstituted...and need to go in the bin..

I was more concerned about having warm orange juice with my eggs this morning!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

hackskii said:


> Well, the peptides were in the freezer, they did get to around just below room temp, but I only bought them a couple of weeks ago, they said their peptides are pretty solid and can be stored room temp for 30 days.
> 
> Just not sure if freezing them, then thaw is a good thing.
> 
> ...


I think you should write a book mate,it would be a good read---Hacks,,,,The way it is,,,

You could make a mint! 

I don't think it will be good to use the rest of peps unless used within a few days,but as you say it may be ok,the only thing to do is mix a couple in very little bacs imo,however as you say,it is hit and miss.Pm paul he may know mate,good luck,hope you get:devil2:and not:cursing:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Goldigger said:


> Feel for you hacks...never good when you have to spend a large sum of money that you hadn't accounted for..
> 
> Somehow me or my mrs turned our fridge freezer off before we went to bed last night! luckily i dont care about the peps in the fridge as they have been in there over a month reconstituted...and need to go in the bin..
> 
> I was more concerned about having warm orange juice with my eggs this morning!





biglbs said:


> I think you should write a book mate,it would be a good read---Hacks,,,,The way it is,,,
> 
> You could make a mint!
> 
> I don't think it will be good to use the rest of peps unless used within a few days,but as you say it may be ok,the only thing to do is mix a couple in very little bacs imo,however as you say,it is hit and miss.Pm paul he may know mate,good luck,hope you get:devil2:and not:cursing:


I probably could write a book, but most of it is probably on this site. :lol:

I took a shot yesterday and did feel some heat on the face, but today nothing.

It also did not mix right away, it looked like lumps of white sugar that did not reconstitute.

I dont recall it not mixing right away.

That would suck as I have 28 bottles of the stuff that only were 10 days old....lol

But on a good note I lost 3.5 pounds in 4 days.

If I gain the weight back then it probably will be good then:lol:


----------



## MasterBlaster (Dec 6, 2008)

hackskii said:


> Well, the peptides were in the freezer, they did get to around just below room temp, but I only bought them a couple of weeks ago, they said their peptides are pretty solid and can be stored room temp for 30 days.
> 
> Just not sure if freezing them, then thaw is a good thing.
> 
> ...


Did you ever find the elusive vial that you misplaced before work?

I got a tenner that says it was by the toilet or the coffee pot. Lol


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Last Day Today !!!!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

MasterBlaster said:


> Did you ever find the elusive vial that you misplaced before work?
> 
> I got a tenner that says it was by the toilet or the coffee pot. Lol


I did find it, well the wife did after I sent her an email asking her to look for it:lol:

She left the lower drawer open on the fridge, when she slammed the door on the fridge it fell all the way to the bottom where the vegetables are.

So, it was still cold, and I had no way of knowing I had to open up the vegetable drawer to find my goodies that were on the top shelf.

On another good note, the fridge went out, they were all frozen, then thawed, now re-frozen and I contacted the peptide place and they said it will be fine.

Gave the wife a shot, her face got hot, so it is still good to go.


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Nobody have ordered CJC1295 DAC?


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Muscletech said:


> Nobody have ordered CJC1295 DAC?


I doubt it. I think that gives more of a bleed of GH which is what happens

In females so no good for us

men.

On another note has anyone recieved there peptides from the recent blow out sale?


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

For how many days you think that the peptides remain stable? (room/"shipment" temperature)

TY


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Muscletech said:


> For how many days you think that the peptides remain stable? (room/"shipment" temperature)
> 
> TY


Check out this thread, it may answer your questions. Helped me understand a lot.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/showthread.php?t=162160


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

just received my order. took just over a week to get here which is good. however the cjc 1295 once reconstituted is left with particles in, even though i left it a couple hours in fridge before using it.


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

1MR said:


> just received my order. took just over a week to get here which is good. however the cjc 1295 once reconstituted is left with particles in, even though i left it a couple hours in fridge before using it.


Can you post an image of your order?


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

Muscletech said:


> Can you post an image of your order?


why so? i just said the cjc had particles in after reconstituting, why do you need a pic of whole order?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

1MR said:


> why so? i just said the cjc had particles in after reconstituting, why do you need a pic of whole order?


Most my GHRH does this, will be fine in a day or two mate!


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

Big Ste said:


> Most my GHRH does this, will be fine in a day or two mate!


thanks mate. a proper answer.

yeah normally with the peptides i buy from uk sites, it dissolves instantly, could that indicate the quality isn't as good with the uk ones, the fact they dissolve straight away?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Mine did not dissolve right away, it had to sit a minute then it dissolved.

I asked them if this is ok they said yes.


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

hackskii said:


> Mine did not dissolve right away, it had to sit a minute then it dissolved.
> 
> I asked them if this is ok they said yes.


been about 5 hours or more and mine still hasnt dissolved


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

1MR said:


> been about 5 hours or more and mine still hasnt dissolved


Well, that is not normal.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Recieved mine today aswell. Yet to try it though. Have stored it in the freezer.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Got in again on this sale! Delivered today, ghrp 6 this time instead of 2

Obviously a load of cjc1295 too!


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

When did you guys order your peptides from them? Im still waiting on mine.


----------



## 1MR (Aug 12, 2011)

carl-e said:


> When did you guys order your peptides from them? Im still waiting on mine.


i ordered mine Monday 21st and it was dispatched on the 22nd mate.


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

1MR said:


> i ordered mine Monday 21st and it was dispatched on the 22nd mate.


Jamming, cheers dude, should get mine tomorrow then.


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

Got some free pheromones with my order aswell. Will give it a shot.


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

is the sale still on?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

1MR said:


> been about 5 hours or more and mine still hasnt dissolved





hackskii said:


> Well, that is not normal.


Mine dissolved near enough straight away but left afew tiny little particles which were gone the next day but I didn't keep checking nor time it so could of been within hours! It happened with afew of my GHRH (about 6 out of 25) but none my GHRP-2 did this though!


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Tabbyh said:


> is the sale still on?


No don't think so mate...

http://www.propeptides.net/


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Tabbyh said:


> is the sale still on?


no


----------



## Tabbyh (Jul 16, 2011)

Are the peptides here good? I was thinking of ordering for my first lot. But am unsure.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

My ghrp-2 hasn't fully dissolved and it's been around 3 days now since i reconed it. I had this with src peps and e-mailed them about it and they said you need to use more bacs..i'm not too bothered about it though


----------



## Tonka (Nov 10, 2011)

Forgot to mention i got a free tester of trust pheromone....bloody street cats havent left me alone since lol


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

carl-e said:


> Forgot to mention i got a free tester of trust pheromone....bloody street cats havent left me alone since lol


A pheromone?

In all seriousness does it work?


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

It doesn't make my mrs want it any more than normal..


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

hackskii said:


> A pheromone?
> 
> In all seriousness does it work?


i got a free sample of it too. im scared to open it incase it attracts wasps


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Next blow out sale is July 1st - 7th


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

2 Day Countdown !!!

Here We Go Again !

Another Blow-Out Sale Starting Sunday 1 July 2012

www.ProPeptides.net

Quality Peps


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I will be purchasing from the sale again,my first time using peps was for injury recovery and bought from their last sale and rate them highly,roll on Sunday!www.ProPeptides.net


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

No bac water in stock guys, which might not be in for a week or so..

They do have sterile water though..


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

These folk have had a couple of sales this year already, how are you finding them? Did anyone get scammed? Delivery ok?cheers


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Ironclad said:


> These folk have had a couple of sales this year already, how are you finding them? Did anyone get scammed? Delivery ok?cheers


I had a big order off them a few weeks ago and they delivered but personally I am not sure about the peptides, the Lr3 does not seem to do anything at all, the Melanotan ( I have used 1 vial) seems pretty weak and the IPAM and CJC I am starting today.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

skinnnyfat said:


> I had a big order off them a few weeks ago and they delivered but personally I am not sure about the peptides, the Lr3 does not seem to do anything at all, the Melanotan ( I have used 1 vial) seems pretty weak and the IPAM and CJC I am starting today.


Have too agree about the quality, i too am unsure, i've almost gone through two vials of mt2 now (20mg) and while it's done something, it's not done as much as it should judging by everyones experience with mt2..

As for the ghrp-2 and "cjc-1295" as they still call it, how can you REALLY tell?


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

need2bodybuild said:


> Have too agree about the quality, i too am unsure, i've almost gone through two vials of mt2 now (20mg) and while it's done something, it's not done as much as it should judging by everyones experience with mt2..
> 
> As for the ghrp-2 and "cjc-1295" as they still call it, how can you REALLY tell?


I found the 10 ml of MT2 may made have made the parts of me that were tanned already a bit darker but the pasty white bits, ie everything apart from my face and arms, is still as pasty and as white as ever.

The Lr3 did nothing but I am not sure what it should do in terms of how it feels no pumps or anything anyway. The IPAM and CJC does feel similar to how my GH injection in the moring feels so perhaps that is OK, I did do 200 MCG IMPAM and 100 MCG cjc to make sure though.


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Started Early.

Get in !!!

Sale Now On


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Cheers guys, feedback so far isn't that positive. Any other views? Cheers.


----------



## Muscletech (Apr 7, 2012)

Don't worry about this site, i have made 2 big orders from them and the quality was just amazing.


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

Ive just never understood how they can sell them so cheap when their normal prices is 2-4times as much. Their margins must be HUGE when they aren't doing a blowout sale. I could honestly believe if they didn't sell any between these sales.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

Muscletech said:


> Don't worry about this site, i have made 2 big orders from them and the quality was just amazing.


That really don't sound like spam..


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

Muscletech said:


> Don't worry about this site, i have made 2 big orders from them and the quality was just amazing.


The IGF-1 Lr3 is bunk, it does nothing even in high doses, the IPAM and CJC seem OK the Melanotan is also dodgy, I will be going with DRS on the future, I am going to send back the 2 remaining vials of LR3 and see if they honor their guarantee.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

dusher said:


> Ive just never understood how they can sell them so cheap when their normal prices is 2-4times as much. Their margins must be HUGE when they aren't doing a blowout sale. I could honestly believe if they didn't sell any between these sales.


x2. Seems like there are more 'blow out sales' than normal sales. Looks like you'd have to be a mug to buy them at full price, they may aswell constantly sell at that price as i would think most that use their products wait another month or so for the items to be back on sale before buying again lol


----------



## dusher (Jul 8, 2008)

need2bodybuild said:


> x2. Seems like there are more 'blow out sales' than normal sales. Looks like you'd have to be a mug to buy them at full price, they may aswell constantly sell at that price as i would think most that use their products wait another month or so for the items to be back on sale before buying again lol


I think they plan their sales for each new batch of stock. So its a matter of in and out in a couple of weeks. There is two ways of increasing earnings in business and that's increasing margins or increasing volume. I think their just going for the volume but that means a sh!t load of work for their employees, maybe they take the time between sales to recover and prep for the next one.

Their prices between sales must just be a way of making their peps look more attractive when they are in a sale. Everybody falls for it so its working well for them.


----------



## justincrabbe (Jul 3, 2012)

dude this sale is awsome. I just picked up 20 ghrp6 and 20 cjc1295 for 400 bucks. enough to last a year.


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

justincrabbe said:


> dude this sale is awsome. I just picked up 20 ghrp6 and 20 cjc1295 for 400 bucks. enough to last a year.


Aren't you the owner of propeptides?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

If rather pay the extra and get better quality stuff than maybe hit n miss gear


----------



## RadMan23 (Dec 22, 2010)

justincrabbe said:


> dude this sale is awsome. I just picked up 20 ghrp6 and 20 cjc1295 for 400 bucks. enough to last a year.


And 20 cjc1295 would not last a year.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Aren't you the owner of propeptides?
> 
> View attachment 87883


Lol.... Busted!!!

Plus, you need more cjc vials than g6 to run them at same dose :lol:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Lol. Comedy


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

I hate it when companies do this,really really makes me not want to use them.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I hate it when companies do this,really really makes me not want to use them.


Well I've used them on the last 2 sales, not just a few vials either, have spent over $1000 on both occasions

I won't be using them again.....principles


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Hotdog147 said:


> Well I've used them on the last 2 sales, not just a few vials either, have spent over $1000 on both occasions
> 
> I won't be using them again.....principles


I bought my first peps in their last sale,I have nothing to compare to but when a company goes out it's way to get custom in this manner it does make me wonder what the quality is like rather than just let the products speak for themselves.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

GolfDelta said:


> I bought my first peps in their last sale,I have nothing to compare to but when a company goes out it's way to get custom in this manner it does make me wonder what the quality is like rather than just let the products speak for themselves.


Exactly my thoughts


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Goldigger said:


> Aren't you the owner of propeptides?
> 
> View attachment 87883


maybe this is a ruse by another company. surely the owner wouldnt be this stupid to post under his real name. i would hope anyway...


----------



## Goldigger (May 28, 2011)

m118 said:


> maybe this is a ruse by another company. surely the owner wouldnt be this stupid to post under his real name. i would hope anyway...


Maybe..

Looks like he's up to it here too, promoting his other company name bulk syringes..

http://www.elitefitness.com/forum/anabolic-steroids/where-can-i-buy-syringes-what-local-stores-sell-485353.html


----------

